# pulling a car hood with the teryx



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

well we got about 4 inches of snow this weekend. i dont know how many people do this but its crazy. got a couple of videos with my cell phone so they are not that great. and not very long either. 





 




 




 

in this one Ed is from Brazil. this is his first time ever seeing snow. he loved it


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

We use huge truck tubes!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I want a Teryx so bad It hurts....


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

its my father in laws but we use it whenever we want. he uses it for farming and we play with it. haha.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Very cool. Looks like a lota fun.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

guarino113 said:


> its my father in laws but we use it whenever we want. he uses it for farming and we play with it. haha.


 
Hmmmm my father in law is wanting somthing to write off, that sounds like what im going to try and talk him into lol


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah. most everything we get goes in his name. haha


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

We did that alot when I was younger, My old man had an auto body shop with alot of scrap hoods. We bang the edges up and welded bungee cords for handles it was alot of fun. I think we where using a Honda 400, so it took a little more run way to get it going.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

YeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Gotta try that one, looks like it be a lotta fun after a few wobbly pops


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yaaah that's lots of fun kinda like tubing on the lake but lots better. We like to do it on a frozen lake where you can get drifts, you don't know if your going throw the drift or jumping it till you hit it!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea when it ices down here a fried of mine has a special volkswagon beetle hood we use ....and then add the adult beverage in the mix equals god times fo so


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

that looks like alot of fun!!! im jealous. i wannna be in snow right now.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

ITS an AWSOME time!!!, but make sure ya bang up the edges like previously stated, freind of mine took a few stiches from one of them, she wanted too keep goin but we stopped for long enough too get stiches done and than go again LOL Few wobblies, 650i and a hood and your ALWAYS IN FOR A GOOD TIME


----------

